# EPDM roofing questions



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

*Alternate roofing*



zantar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 3rd story flat roof I need to replace. I have had some quotes that range from $3800 to $6000. It has about 2 inches of pitch and "other" asphalt like layers. The dimensions are 18' x 13' + a small flat dormer of about 10' x 8' so just over 300 sqft. I'm going to assume this roof has never been torn down. It is a 100 year old home in Toronto. Roof deck is 1" thick planks. I have previously insulated between the rafters and there is an air gap of about an inch under the deck. Enough back story for now
> 
> ...


Hi Zantar
There are asphalt shingles that will go on a 2/12 slope 
Try the Gaf/Elk Timberline or Malarkey
Just make sure you install an Ice & water shield under these products
I live in the Vancouver area & with 150 inches of rain every year I have never had a problem with this installation as well as being a little less complicated for a rookie, it will definetely look better
Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## zantar (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

Just to clarify, because I think I confused things with my first statement about pitch. This is 2 inches of the substance called pitch as opposed to describing a slope. This is an almost flat roof. Not sure the exact ratio.. It does get a tad steeper at the dormer. Still wondering about epdm in this situation. I don't want to get into torches with asphalt membranes and based on what I've read, I think I can do this epdm stuff, but wanted some tips and or warnings from others who have worked with it.

Thanks.


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*flat roofs*

certeenteed offers a flat roof system. That starts with a nail down base ply, then a self ahreading mid ply or go stright to the cap ply if you want.:thumbup:


----------



## daylaborer (May 3, 2009)

zantar said:


> IF I follow the Firestone howtos, am I likely to succeed?


To quote a fellow contractor, "If it were any simpler, a monkey could install it."

Go with the metal flashing to isolate the two roof systems and follow Firestone spec for perimeter termination. I would also bring the EPDM over the fascia and behind the gutter so you don't get ice backing up from the gutter and your guttered eaves should have finish metal that will provide positive runoff into the gutter as opposed to behind.

As for compatability of EPDM and asphalt systems, the only time you'll have a problem is if you go slopping asphalt coatings and cements onto the EPDM. You should be OK.


----------

